
Meet the Columbia College Student Who Started a “Restaurant” in His Dorm Room - pavornyoh
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2015/10/15/columbia_student_who_opened_a_restaurant_in_his_dorm_room_interviewed.html
======
pavornyoh
> It’s mostly students, but now anyone from New York—bankers, lawyers, people
> who own restaurants, editors from magazines—it’s quite funny how many people
> have emailed me. You can’t even make a reservation anymore. I am booked
> mostly through January, and I cook for just four people a night.

I think it is quite impressive he is booked through January of next year.
Other restaurants must be green with envy :).

